# Pie Safe Refinish- need some help identifying this wood.



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I usually turn away away any and all refinishing jobs. But this pie safe has a lot of sentimental value to some friends…so I couldn't turn it down. 

















It's laying in it side because the the tiny rear leg gave out. Shocker. I will have to rework those rear legs. It was a high school shop project in the 80's. But it is all solid wood. Even the back is shiplap. 


















Anyway, I don't know where to start because I don't know what kind of wood this is. I planed the amber shellac off to get a better look. It's lighter and less dense than most hardwoods I use. And it has a distinct smell. If these don't help, I'll try to get some better pics. Any help is appreciated. Red


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

a pleasant distinct smell or a stinky distinct smell? There's a lot of fellas here better at ID'ing wood than me, but red oak always smelled bad to me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds funny, but kinda smells like potpourri… or perfume. Not a bad smell at all.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Cedar?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It kind of looks like butternut from here.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

now that I'm not on a phone I agree, it doesn't look like cedar, and i'd kind of agree with butternut. I've worked quit a bit with butternut and don't recall a pot potpourri kind of smell though.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Butternut is real light, dosen't weigh much but is pretty soft.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ohh….that's funny. I asked the owner of the pie safe. She didn't know….but the pie safe is where she stores all her potpourri….lol. That explains the fragrance. It was really throwing me off.

Looking at some pics of butternut, I think you guys might be right. This stuff is fairly light and soft.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Pecan?


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I think pecan is pretty hard and dense.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm voting butternut, aka white walnut in some parts. It's easy to make it look like walnut because the grains are similar. It is a bit lighter weight than walnut, but otherwise has much the same properties. Probably not as "toxic" as walnut can be to some.
DanK


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm leaning towards old poplar.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Butternut was what I was thinking even before reading everyone's else's guesses, so that's my guess too.

And I agree with DanK that butternut can look a lot like walnut. The first two pics with the finish still on there kind of look like some walnut that has been aging for awhile….


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I am with Lucas. I thought butternut right from the start as well.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

When I first saw the 3rd picture down of the original poster, it reminded me of some ash I cut. Here's a scrap piece of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Boy that ash does look similar…but this wood is too soft for ash.

I'm pretty darn sure it's butternut now. DanK's decription fits the bill. It does work and feel like light colored walnut. Just not as heavy.

Thanks for your help everyone. They want me to make some new copper tins for the doors as well as refinishing. Lot of first for me on this one. I'll post it when i get it all done. Red


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

butternut is one of my favorite woods to finish nature. I love the looks of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^eek. They are making me stain it. Hopefully it looks ok. I'll make a test board and show 'em.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

this is natural butternut


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

mapple ?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like an interesting challenge Red. Look forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------

